# What do you tell clients when...



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Depends on why it failed. I generally just shrug it off with, "It's their job to find something, and they always find _something,_ no matter how good you are". Other times I say, "He's wrong, but I'm going to change it so I don't hold things up". Other times I might say, "They've never enforced that in the past, so pretty much everyone does it the way I did it. I guess they're enforcing it now". 

I think the key here is to make your client feel that it's no big deal, because it usually isn't. Generally a quick little something and you're good to go. If you really F'd up, well maybe you need a publicity agent to get you out of it.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jza said:


> Your work fails inspection?


 

I've never failed an inspection for hackwork. It's always been because the inspectors interpretted the code different than me. So I usually tell the homeowner that the wording is not clear on that particular code article, and it's really up to interpretation. The inspector is interpretting it differently than me. They normally understand, especially if you explain the wording, and what it is that you see differently than the inspector.


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with saying; "We made a mistake." It does happen!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Depends on why it failed.".
> 
> I think the key here is to make your client feel that it's no big deal, because it usually isn't. Generally a quick little something and you're good to go.


Agree.

Heck, I've had to wait for a formal interpretation over a code battle. The simpler you can keep it, the better.

Make sure when you make a call, and it's multiplied numerous times, the inspector needs to approve the first one, without a bunch of hemming, and haaaing around. It can be tough otherwise...


----------



## TheBrushMan007 (Nov 21, 2008)

We give a brief education to the clients about the permit/inspection process before hand, so there will be no surprises. Pretty much what Marc said but at the beginning.
We have not failed inspections but thats how we handle it.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

jza said:


> Your work fails inspection?


"Remember when I gave you the bid and you told me it was too high? That bid was for an installation that would pass inspection. The good news is you got what you were willing to pay for"


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

As long as it is not costing them more money most customers don't care what you tell them . The last fail we had was when they changed the rules for egress lighting and we didn't install n exterior light.


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

The projects I am involved in now are almost totally Commercial in one sense or another. Since this is the case, and most of the products and designs we bring to the table are different then many inspectors have seen or experienced before, we do tend to see the threat of failures on somewhat irregular bases. Most of the time the failures or threats thereof I come across are misunderstanding between the inspector and the code book. Being that is usually the case it’s easier just to let the client know exactly what’s going on then treat the matter in a professional manner. If whatever the problem is our fault then fix it quick, if it is a misunderstanding then clue everyone in asap.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I have never pulled a residential permit, so I can't comment on that. I do 99% commercial. I know I may get some slack for saying this, but I have never failed an inspection. The worse that has ever happened, an inspector found an open KO on an existing box. All he said was to get a seal on it prior to tiles being installed.

I think most of the time, when the inspector walks on site his first impression of your work goes along way. If the first things he sees are correct, I think his analness will decrease.

It must suck to fail and have to wait 24 hours for a re-inspection and hold up 4 other trades. I try to not wait to the last minute for my inspections, just in case.


----------



## ratrod56 (Jan 21, 2011)

knowshorts said:


> It must suck to fail and have to wait 24 hours for a re-inspection and hold up 4 other trades. I try to not wait to the last minute for my inspections, just in case.


 
Right now some contractor owes me my next draw so I have been holding up the whole job by not calling for inspection till he pays me. He told me he was going to pay me friday. I didnt get paid by 4:30 when its too late to call in inspection already. Today he said" okay today I will pay" but didnt said he had emergency. he will be pissed tommorrow when he doesnt get inspected.:thumbup: Then he will have another emergency like getting my money!:laughing:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Good idea!


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

jza said:


> Your work fails inspection?


 the truth, if he asks


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

jza said:


> Your work fails inspection?



You screwed up.:laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

For me I find it really helps to be there for all inspections. When I am not able to is when the funs starts. Lets see- one last year was no outlet in a seven foot long hallway. It didn't go as far any writeup, the inspector just stated to the construction forman who was there, hey, there needs to be an outlet in this hall. Like I stated, the hall was seven foot total long. So I put a cut in one in just to keep the forman from loosing his pants so the drywaller could get going....... 

That stuff happens way too often. When I'm there its easy to clamp a lid on that sort of monkey shines, but if I'm not present, the builders people don't know any better, so what the inspector says..........


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

ratrod56 said:


> Right now some contractor owes me my next draw so I have been holding up the whole job by not calling for inspection till he pays me. He told me he was going to pay me friday. I didnt get paid by 4:30 when its too late to call in inspection already. Today he said" okay today I will pay" but didnt said he had emergency. he will be pissed tommorrow when he doesnt get inspected.:thumbup: Then he will have another emergency like getting my money!:laughing:


Even after he pays, hold him up another 3 or 4 days. Then tell him why and maybe next time if he doesn't want the same thing happening again he better pay attention and pay up.... screw them guys.


----------



## ColoradoMaster3768 (Jan 16, 2010)

jza said:


> Your work fails inspection?


 
I used to prep 'em upfront; _i.e., _I would tell them of the importance of having a "disinterested" third-party cast another set of eyes on the work at the beginning of the job—because none of us are perfect, and the inspector is there for both of us. I also used to use the following analogy: The last person around who many think was perfect, got crucified, and I sure as heck don't fit those sandals. This usually brought things into perspective, and if you think about it, there is a lot of truth in "another set of eyes" thought process. Remember, in this business complacency kills, and many of the things we do become some so routine that we often overlook the obvious.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

i try to keep a leadman on every inspect.. if there is a problem we fix it then and there.. (saves me 60 bucks). i havent failed but maybe 2 inspects in 4 yrs or so.and i think those were "on me".


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I blame it on the inspector, like everyone else. :thumbup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

This is why it's important to meet with inspectors in towns you haven't worked in previously. You know, with a permit. You can knock that all you want but it's true, especially here in NJ. We have good EI's here too, but some have no business having their job.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd be honest. Your apprentice screwed up.:laughing:


----------



## Shorty Circuit (Jun 26, 2010)

Here's a better question if you're not the electrician who did the job. What do you say when you visit a job site and there's a serious code violation that the inspector passed?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Unless it's someone you know who screwed up the original installation, you tell the customer.

I don't owe an inspector anything.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shorty Circuit said:


> Here's a better question if you're not the electrician who did the job. What do you say when you visit a job site and there's a serious code violation that the inspector passed?


 
That means nothing. When an inspector passes an installation, it doesn't mean there are no violations on premises. It just means he didn't see any violations.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

_"The inspector wants something changed.. it is faster and saves time to do what he asks"_. if people trust you.. there won't be a second thought..


----------



## vizzolts (Sep 10, 2009)

The majority of the time I'll just say... 'the inspector wants us to perform correction X' and leave it at that. Luckily I don't fail very many inspections, and most of the time when I do the customer isn't really paying that much attention anyway. Every once in awhile when you fail an inspection and you actually did make a major mistake that will cost some money you just have to chalk it up to the electrical gods and do what you gotta' do.


----------



## bullmike (Jun 13, 2011)

I just explain that the code is all about interpretation and it is very possible that two people could come to different interpretations. That for the most part the AHJ's is right. :blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

bullmike said:


> I just explain that the code is all about interpretation and it is very possible that two people could come to different interpretations. That for the most part the AHJ's is right. :blink:


Oh you mean like is the glass half empty or half full.. :laughing:


----------



## bullmike (Jun 13, 2011)

I mean I have not failed an inspection to the point that the issues the AHJ has "found " could not be easily corrected and not drive me into the poorhouse.:blink:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jza said:


> Your work fails inspection?


Give us an example of what you did that they said did not pass.


----------



## AnthonyClifton (Sep 14, 2011)

I inspect my own work, it always passes.


----------



## bullmike (Jun 13, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> Give us an example of what you did that they said did not pass.


 Well ,RIVETER I have had AHJ in the capital city tell me to ground the meter socket and another AHJ in the same city tell me not to . I have had an AHJ tell me to ground a box to a fire allarm system and another one tell me not to. I have had an AHJ check everyone of 50 recessed can in a residence to see if the cans were IC and if they weren't remove the non-IC.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Give us an example of what you did that they said did not pass.


I've never had a job not pass.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jza said:


> I've never had a job not pass.


 Then why the thread?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Why not? It's a good question.


----------



## bullmike (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, jza aren't you lucky . You do know that there is a difference between passing and getting a signature and not passing and having to make a correction, right ?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

In over 25 years I have never failed an inspection. Nor have I had any violations that needed correction..
But then again, we don't have an inspection department. 

Of course I wish I could be inspected so I could fail and maybe learn something.
Nothing wrong if you walk away smarter..


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

bullmike said:


> Well ,RIVETER I have had AHJ in the capital city tell me to ground the meter socket and another AHJ in the same city tell me not to . I have had an AHJ tell me to ground a box to a fire allarm system and another one tell me not to. I have had an AHJ check everyone of 50 recessed can in a residence to see if the cans were IC and if they weren't remove the non-IC.


Okay, I give... what are you talking about?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

bullmike said:


> Well, jza aren't you lucky . You do know that there is a difference between passing and getting a signature and not passing and having to make a correction, right ?


Ya? What's your point?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Its kind of like the way engineers submit plans. They put them in and see if they get any comments.
We usually arrange to have multiple inspections scheduled for the job due to the availability of inspectors now that things are slow. :thumbsup:

Otherwise, I tell the customer to have $500 cash ready for tomorrow and we will pass. I then fix all of my hack work when they are not looking and pocket the cash...:whistling2:


----------

